# SMART Short Self Test fail



## tnbrendan (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I got my Compaq computer just 1 year ago. Recently, the monthly maintenence test ran and *SMART Short Self Test failed(*Failed (Error code: HD521-2W). What does this mean? I went online and many posts said that it meant my Hard drive is dying. Is that true? Are there no other ways to solve this problem except replace my HDD?

Regards,

tnbrendan


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You need to back up any data you don't lose immediately. Your drive will fail more likley sooner then later. If your drive has enough wrong with it that SMART is reading it as bad then it's going to fail and needs to be replaced. On the plus side most drive manufactures offer a 3 year warrenty on drives so you can at least get a replacement.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

SMART warnings should be taken seriously. The drive is failing. Ive seen them run for months and I've seen them fail on the next boot after this kind of warning. Failure is certain.

As for warranty, if this is the drive that came in a new computer and the computer is over one year old, there is no warranty unless you purchased an extended warranty.

Exception: Items purchased on American Express have their warranties doubled for up to an additional year. That has been the case for many years and unless they have changed their policy recently, still is.


----------



## tnbrendan (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all,

thx for the replies. I ran chkdsk and found 4kb in bad sectors in my C:/ drive. What does that mean?


Regards,

tnbrendan


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That is just more evidence the drive is failing, not that more evidence is needed.


----------

